# Cant Edit Opening Post



## gb155 (19 Aug 2010)

Morning All

I have submitted a new video, on my video topic here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/

However I cant edit the original post and put it in there, could a kind mod do it ?

Thanks 

Gaz


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2010)

Done Gaz


----------



## gb155 (19 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Done Gaz



Awesome, Cheers Buddy


----------



## piedwagtail91 (19 Aug 2010)

on a similar note , can anyone tell me how to edit a post?
in the century a month thread i couldn't find an edit button when it came to add this months ride. I deleted the post and added a new one. Somewhere along the way an edit button did appear but i can't remember how it happened.


----------



## Shaun (22 Aug 2010)

The edit window is 6 hours for registered members and 72 hours for subscription members.

I do, however, make a special dispensation for people who are looking after long-term topics so you'll find you can now update your century threads without issue ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Panter (9 Sep 2010)

Shaun, is there any chance that the weight watchers sticky could be altered to allow editing after the window?
I've found it very motivational but can no longer edit my post.


----------

